# Kit vs. Built Up?



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

Need some lingo advise here. When considering a HO building structure, I have noticed that some descriptions use the term "kit" and "built up". I assume that the "built up" structure is already made and is ready for installation. I am not sure as to the degree of completeness the kits are. Is there a general rule regarding kits on how they come? Do you have to paint them also? Companies that sell structures assume everybody has been in this hobby for a long time. Any thoughts? Thank you, in advance, for your consideration.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

A kit will usually need to be glued together and then painted. Some kits may be molded in appropriate colors though. I prefer to paint the kits myself.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't believe there is a universal lexicon that's consistent across multiple vendors. Your best bet would be to ask specifically about whichever structure you were interested in.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Torsion and TheNewguy are spot-on in their answers. Generally a 'kit' denotes it has to be assembled. Some kits are one solid color, ie. black, gray, etc. Some kits have certain parts/pieces in color, and like Torsion, I prefer to paint my own. Often times, acrylic paint will not stick to certain plastics, so they have to be primed or either lightly sanded to hold the paint; this varies from kit to kit.

Build-up means the kit has already been put together, and more than likely the seller has posted photos so you can see the colors, style, and craftsmanship. 

Scratch built means the person has built the structure from 'scratch,' not assembling a kit.

Kit bashing/bashed means the person has taken a kit and reconstructed it to look like something other than its original intent. 

I'm sure some of the others can add to our comments.

D.A.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Regardless of whether you choose a kit, do a kit bash,
or even do a built from scratch by all means do it. This
is one of the truly relaxing and enjoyable 'chores' when
working on a model layout.

Your first attempts will most likely not please you, but you
begin to see how to do it right and then you can begin
turning out buildings and layout 'furniture' that you can
be proud of. By 'furniture' I'm thinking, bridges, culverts,
fences, locomotive service ares with fueling stations, sand
towers and the like. I just finished a small 'Farm Bureau'
office under construction from scratch. You see the framed
walls, even rough in plumbing, and other wall framing
still being nailed together.

One tip, if you plan on lighting any buildings, be sure to 
black out the inside walls to avoid your building glowing
eerily. The plastic used in kits and store bought buildings
is not opaque.

Don


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Good advice Don. I might add, for lighting, after blacking the inside walls, you might want to run some black electrical or skinny duct tape in the corners if you don't have vertical wood supports there. Light is like water, if there's a crack, it will find it. LOL

Don, Your FB construction building is great! Can you post a close-up of the building?

D.A.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've had really good luck using black Gorilla tape on the insides of buildings. It's thick, like duct tape, and REALLY sticks!
I tear off narrow strips and use it to hold wires in place for interior building lighting too. Once you put that stuff in place it's there for eternity.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Torsion said:


> I prefer to paint the kits myself.


Totally agree with you. Looks so much more realistic, not "toy" like. Then add weathering. Ugh! Still can't bring myself to dirty up something that looks so beautiful!


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the enlightenment folks. I am keeping track of all the ideas.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Model Train Structures said:


> Don, Your FB construction building is great! Can you post a close-up of the building?
> 
> D.A.


I don't want to steal this thread, so I've posted the close up
pics in a new thread in this forum: BUILDING UNDER CONSTRUCTION.

Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

golfermd said:


> Totally agree with you. Looks so much more realistic, not "toy" like. Then add weathering. Ugh! Still can't bring myself to dirty up something that looks so beautiful!


Yep, I'm in the same boat and frame of mind concerning weathering of those beautiful, clean buildings, but I realize they look so much more realistic when weathered.


----------

